# acidic pain + other questions.



## analog (Aug 20, 2002)

I'm new here, but have read some of the posts, taking some ideas here and there - which hopefully will work tommorrow. Anyhow, does anyone, when their IB-D kick in, get this burning, acidic pain in their lower intestinal track. Like, I feel as if my stomach ruptured and dumping its contents through my intestines. Its really quite horrible (understatement). I left one of my friend's houses just about an hour or so ago because I felt it kicking in while he had company over. It got so bad as I was speeding to my house (he only lives about 15 minutes away), I almost fecalated myself in the car. After the bum rush (no pun intended) to the door, I ran into my bathroom and let at it so to speak. The acid pain gets really bad at times. I was going to the movies with my parents and family, and had my dad turn the car around half way there so I could go home. It was a quiet car trip back, and I ended up staying home instead of going. I get really sulky/depressive after things like that. I'm 18 years old for the love of god, and have had this going on for the past 8 years of my life (I didn't know it was IB until recent). I almost failed out of highschool for absenteeism for the past 3 years because of this. My friends can be so juvinille sometimes. For instance, my friend Chris, who is probably my best friend, constantly jokes about the girls they we used to go to Highschool with, how about 80% of the populace abused diahrettics; I can't ever tell them what is really going on with me. I just say my stomach hurts all the time and say it is an ulcer (it helps, as in now they never expect me to drink with them). I don't know what to do anymore. Today was my first day at college. Most of my classes are only an hour long, or scheduled in the evening (I have horrible mornings with this). I'm just afraid it is going to bother me at school, and that no one really understands this, or is receptive to it on campus. Thankfully I commute to school, so I can handle it in the morning. I've tried skipping breakfast/ eatting nutagrain bars, taken my Nexium and then eaten nutragrain bars. I try to keep my diet to mostly light foods, like Swiss cookies and stuff like that, but Its hard to find food that I can eat as a meal that won't mess up my problem.Basically lost, and writing abit to far off what he wanted to intend.-MikeP.S. If I make it through college and get my Art Major, I'm planning on making a serious, dark comic strip concerning IB, and all the pain and hummility people go through (so I can hopefully educated some of those that don't suffer from this). Any suggestions?


----------



## Nikki (Jul 11, 2000)

WEll on ething thing you have to do for your IBS is eat properly. I don't have time to respond right now. Try posting on the IBS forum.


----------



## arrrgh (Jul 26, 2002)

Did you nexum can cause loose BM's and frequency and urgency? I started taking them for symptoms very similar to yours. I had burning up high like Acid reflux, and down low in my intestines below my belly button. I took the nexium for about a month but it seemed that though the buring slowly went away, the BM's got worse. I got off and after about 2 weeks I have started getting "better". I also take Calcium. Maybe that would help soak up some of the acid in your stomach,if thats what it is. Do you have burning when you go too? I did, but that has gone away too for now. I suggest you try the Calcium (Clatrate 600 Plus is the brand I was reccomended.)But give it a while, it takes time for it to work. I take 1/2 at breakfast and at lunch, and 1 whole one at dinner. Sara (24)


----------



## colestid (Sep 3, 2002)

I can totally realte. Been dealing with it for 30 or more years. I have attacks that sometimes i want to die. It takes a toll on me. I usually get them in two waves. Attack number one and then 5-10 mins after is attack number two. I usually know its over by then.I have been taking Colestid for 2 years now. It really helps with the D. It is a presription for high colesteral, but works great for IBS suffer's. It's worth sampling from your doctor.


----------

